
Koding Raises $2 Million To Let Developers Program From Anywhere - FluidDjango
http://techcrunch.com/2012/03/15/koding/
======
dreadsword
Hrmmm. Maybe I'm not much of a developer, but domain setup, FTP setup, etc.
comprise about 0.00001% of the time I put into a project. It looks like a
really nice UI for writing, but seems like more solution than there is problem
at first glance...

------
atomical
They are solving a problem that doesn't exist. Coding from localhost is
fucking fantastic.

------
geoffw8
As far as I'm concerned anything extra added into the mix is too much. I love
my editor, browser and DB management app. I mean, best of luck to them but I
just couldn't work with it.

